
Researchers find tattoos on 3,000-year-old remains of Egyptian woman - diodorus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/05/26/researchers-find-unprecedented-cow-tattoos-on-3000-year-old-remains-of-egyptian-woman
======
nikolay
And, at no surprise, some (!) "modern" people today do the same to their
skin...

~~~
paraxisi
Why the scare quotes around modern? Maybe elaborate why you feel that way?

~~~
clevernickname
Maybe because people think of tattoos, for whatever reason, as an edgy new-
agey thing to do.

